# Aotea



## MerryMiller (May 1, 2012)

Hi guys,


We are flying out beginning of March and will be staying at Paraparaumu Beach initially while we find somewhere to rent long term.

We notice there are some properties available in Aotea but know nothing of the area.

Could someone please advise what it is like with regards to schools and general living etc?

Our children are 12, 10 and 8.

Merry Miller


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
I'm not far from Aotea. It's inbetween Porirua and Paremata off SH1. 
Very nice area in my opinion, with new style housing surrounding a police training college which you wouldn't expect to be there on one side off SH1, older but very good condition looking property higher up the hill on the road that meanders through to Whitby then there's a new sub-division being built on the other side off SH1 overlooking Porirua Harbour. Guaranteed excellent views if you rent on the right side of the road (West).
There's also a fantastic recreational facility called Aotea Lagoon at the side of SH1 just off the Aotea road with a beautiful park, picnic areas with bbq's, gardens, duck pond, boating lake, diesel train ride. This is across from the entrance to the police training college and the car park also a regular motorbike meeting place for BRONZ motorcycle club. Happen to spend lots of time there with the little one.
25 mins drive to Wellington. Good shopping in Porirua. Loads of schools around also, however unsure how good or bad they are. You'll need to research those a bit more.
Paraparaumu Beach or Pram Beach for short is a lovely place. Good golf course!!!
Big beach etc although not like paradise. More windswept and full of driftwood but it's a beach all the same and you can go on there and play with the kids - we do.


----------

